# Newby bench, moxon, and saw vice



## Terry Ragon (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, just wanted to share a few completed projects from the past year so you can see who I am. The Bench is a version of Paul Sellers, I added a bit of mass since I just used construction grade pine. The legs are M/T to the stretchers, all by hand. All of the other joinery is simple butt joints, and a few wood screws. legs are 5" square, and the top is 3" thick. Leg vise uses LV screw, and is Maple and Red Oak laminated. 

The completed bench certainly makes the use of hand tools more friendly! 



 



 


Recently, I also upgraded the hardware on my Moxon vise from HomeD to BenchCrafted...awesome!



 

Certainly makes DT practice more easy.

And, I also built a saw vise to hold saw plates while I attempt to learn sharpening. Tough so far!
oops...past my photo limit...will share saw vise later!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 26, 2014)

saw vise...birch ply and pine, leather hinges...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow nice bench and tools! Looking forward to seeing the projects your make on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice work Terry.  the bench is amazing and very solid looking. All of your hand work looks top notch. I have a lot of respect for the discipline it takes to turn out quality handwork. The elf on the bench though....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice bench vise and saw vise

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Bench Terry. I hope you don't mind but I can't ever walk past a dartboard without throwing a few . . . . . 



 

Sorry about the knee old chap I'm a bit rusty. I'll work on my aim before our next game.

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 26, 2014)

The bench is nice but we can do without the bench elf for sure!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweet work on the bench! Just give my office a call on Monday, and I'll see if I can fix the damage done by the drunken Irish Texican dart thrower!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> The bench is nice but we can do without the bench elf for sure!


At least he didn't borrow Tony's leopardskin!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2014)

SENC said:


> At least he didn't borrow Tony's leopardskin!



You keep planting these awful images in our minds. Stop forcing your fantasies on everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry for the homely model on the bench, gang! It's sort of a tradition from another website ( LJ) to pose on the finished bench. I WOULD consider hot babes for the photo, but my wife might not approve...and she just bought another handgun last month!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2014)

You will fit right in here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 26, 2014)

Here, some eye candy to make up for my ugly mug...



 

a new wenge tote for a smoother plane completed today. Next in progress...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2014)

Terry - what kind of finish did you use on that Wenge? I like that it did not darken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Dec 28, 2014)

Just wax. 

Yeah, I've used oil in the past, but the dark oil from the black growth rings contaminates the brown. My secret is simply sand the piece to 1000 grit, then buff with wax. :)


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice Bench and set-up Terry, I really admire you hand-tool guys, maybe some day I will go down that road, I could sure do without the noise and dust of power tools.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice work Terry! I also admire the discipline that hand tool users have; I am distinctly lacking in that! That wenge is gorgeous, one of these days I'll get my hands on some.


----------



## burlforbrains (Dec 31, 2014)

That bench is awesome, but so is the rest of your work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bobhasen (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonderful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cdrewferd (Jan 15, 2015)

That bench look awesome. I'm hoping to build a Paul Sellers inspired bench soon. Do you have any in progress pictures of your bench that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry, Drew, but I've lost a PC and an iPad since then and a ton of photos. I mostly followed PS, but added thickness, and the leg vise. Sure do miss the photos! :(


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 15, 2015)

I need to build myself one of those. Great job on the bench

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks, guys!

The bench is only construction grade pine from the Borg, but has proven to be the best tool in my shop! The mass combined with those dogs holes and leg vise make holding wood easy...whether shaping with a hand tool or power. Cannot recommend a real bench enough! I really need another vise added to the right end...

FWIW, I bought Paul Sellers' Woodworking 1 book, and there are pages of details on how to construct this bench. Very useful, unless you are used to shaping the M/T joints. Now, I could probably do it without the book. But a year ago, it was worth the cost! :)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

